

YouTube: The greatest record of modern civilization - ismavis
http://fusion.net/video/52570/youtube-the-greatest-record-of-modern-civilization/

======
troymc
He alludes to the sad, bud plausible, possibility that Google/YouTube will
stop hosting some of that record. After all, it costs money to host all those
videos. How big is YouTube's archive today (in bytes)?

